# Commencal Meta HT 2015, welcher Umwerfer passt?



## Frau Rauscher (29. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich baue gerade mein Meta HT mit restlichen Teilen aus dem Keller auf.
Es ist dieser 2015er Rahmen, Größe S und 26 Zoll : http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/meta-ht-sx-essential-26-black-2015-c2x14799132

Ich habe hier einen alten Umwerfer für Innenlagermontage, der mal an einem 601 montiert war. Der passt aber nicht, scheint zu lang zu sein, stößt an die Kettenstrebe!?

Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Umwerfer hier passt?  Danke!


----------

